# very warm/hot belly



## smokie's mom (Aug 9, 2005)

well i found a black long haired kitten yesterday, and took her in of course. she is around 8 weeks old i would say. she is the one with the flea. only one, couldn't find more. his belly feels real hot. what could that be? i have a vet appt on monday. couldnt get in earlier..so i was wondering if a warm /hot belly is normal. i forgot to ask the vet.....


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I don't know either, so let us all know what you find out. :wink:


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

A cats normal temp is about 101 degrees. So they can feel pretty warm sometimes. Especially kittens who don't have a lot of fur on their bellies! Does he seem normal otherwise? Active, eating, drinking...? If so I wouldn't be too concerned.


----------

